# Смещение L5 позвонка



## Kinder 23 (5 Янв 2018)

У меня в марте прошлого года начала болеть поясница, только при наклонах была сильная боль, отдавало в правую ногу, после этого на МРТ было обнаружено смещение L5 позвонка на 6мм,врачи только что не говорили, кто то говорит это вражденное, кто то что это из за какого то падения (хотя я не помню чтобы я где то сильно падала) ну и назначили делать гимнастику и прокачивать мышцы, мне бы очень хотелось узнать? Если прокачать мышцы возможно ли что позвонок встанет на место!? Или хотя бы смещение сойдёт на минимум? К примеру 2мм?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

А зачем гадать.
Сделайте рентген. Скажем врождённое или нет. Имхо врождённое.
Сделайте рентген в сгибании и разгибании. Скажет какие перспективы, поедешь дальше и останется так благодаря перечисленными вами + другое.
Ооочень интересно какое лфк делаете.
Корсетом пользуетесь?


----------



## Kinder 23 (6 Янв 2018)

Ну лфк делаю дома сама упражнения которые я делаю выложу в виде файлов,можно ли в моем случае их делать? Нужно делать каждый день?  корсет ношу только когда хожу гулять или убираюсь дома, это в среднем занимает 1.5 часа за день, но ношу не каждый день


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2018)

Корсет при нагрузке.
Лфк специальное. Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru. 
Рентген делать.


----------



## Kinder 23 (6 Янв 2018)

Как подобрать специальное лфк? Рентген делать и обычный и на сгибание?


----------

